# ZEOvit Pohl's Coral Vitalizer Reviews



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,

Anyone here using this ZEOvit Pohl's Coral Vitalizer?
I heard nothing but good things about zeovit. Any advice is welcome.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know Robbie had used zeovit for a bit there...quite expensive stuff


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

It is certainly beneficial for growth, colour, and polyp extension. I wouldn't dose any more than a couple of drops/50 gallons two or three times a week. It can be added with Coral Snow for additional benefit.(along with anything else except for ZeoStart3)


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Well at $40 a bottle its difficult to decide if it is worth it. I for one don't have enough coral in my tank but then again......


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

curious if this works for sps coloration (pale sps to be specific). might be worth a shot.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> curious if this works for sps coloration (pale sps to be specific). might be worth a shot.


You might want to try this instead.

Pohl's Xtra special

https://www.goreef.com/Pohl-s-Xtra-special-250ml.html

I would only use it if you nutrient levels are low- phosphate .03ppm or lower and nitrate 5ppm or lower, otherwise the higher 
nutrient level will offset the effect of the product and it won't be as effective as it should be.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

rburns24 said:


> You might want to try this instead.
> 
> Pohl's Xtra special
> 
> https://www.goreef.com/Pohl-s-Xtra-special-250ml.html


hrm...that might be better. I wonder if it doesn't add po4 and nitrates like the vitalizer?

most of my sps are pale, all params check out fine,ran a check last night. even my stupid hanna checker always 0, nitrates 0' the po4 i doubt it's right probably a false reading or something.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Neither one adds PO4 or NO3.



Flexin5 said:


> hrm...that might be better. I wonder if it doesn't add po4 and nitrates like the vitalizer?
> 
> most of my sps are pale, all params check out fine,ran a check last night. even my stupid hanna checker always 0, nitrates 0' the po4 i doubt it's right probably a false reading or something.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

rburns24 said:


> Neither one adds PO4 or NO3.


sweet. i'll give it a shot. it's on sale anyway.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

That's how it starts. You'll be a full blown zeohead, soon.



Flexin5 said:


> sweet. i'll give it a shot. it's on sale anyway.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

rburns24 said:


> That's how it starts. You'll be a full blown zeohead, soon.


lol i hope not, expensive little bottles!

for info sake, i'll take week by week pictures. same camera settings, under manual LED settings so it's always the same, no photoshop straight off the camera.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

They are not cheap for sure, but if you go slow, you don't have to acquire them all at once. When Coral Booster came out. I ordered one from Germany and it cost $85, but lasted me a year and a half for a 65 gallon tank, so it wasn't that bad, in the long haul. I'm not running Zeo now, but will give it another shot in about 6 months on a different tank.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^so with this whole zeo system, are you supposed to use the entire program with the reactor? Or can you just use one of the supplements like in my case when you just have one thing to correct? I find there's a lot of hyped up info hard to decipher what's actual facts.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

A fair number of people just use some of the supplements and don't bother with the reactor. You won't get the entlre benefit of using the full system, but on the other hand, you won't have to worry about trying tune in a reactor and changing stones, etc.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

ah i see, good because the last thing i need is another reactor..lol

(btw is your username allmost on reefcentral?)


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

the idea behind the Zeovit is the reactor and zeolites remove all nutrients, zero, nada, then you feed the corals with your choice of additive, whether it be vitalizer, sponge power etc. This drives colour.
On a side note i use Vitalizer, ( refrigerate after opening ), Amino acid LPS and Snow in my mixed reef with no sps, ive never fed the tank any food, i only have used zeo additives and my growth has been explosive, also i dose very minimal.
if you factor in not using commercial foods for corals, it works out to be affordable, not to mention my additives last roughly one year or more,
On a foot note. if using full blown zeo system, exact dosing must be followed,
The bigger benefit for me is no added po4 or na with their additives.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> the idea behind the Zeovit is the reactor and zeolites remove all nutrients, zero, nada, then you feed the corals with your choice of additive, whether it be vitalizer, sponge power etc. This drives colour.
> On a side note i use Vitalizer, ( refrigerate after opening ), Amino acid LPS and Snow in my mixed reef with no sps, ive never fed the tank any food, i only have used zeo additives and my growth has been explosive, also i dose very minimal.
> if you factor in not using commercial foods for corals, it works out to be affordable, not to mention my additives last roughly one year or more,
> On a foot note. if using full blown zeo system, exact dosing must be followed,
> The bigger benefit for me is no added po4 or na with their additives.


Hi Flavio. So you're not running a reactor anymore? Amino acid LPS is great stuff for anything that 
isn't SPS, isn't it.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

see i've been feeding only reef roids twice a week,(and just flake and nori to fish) i do 20gallons waterchange a week (on 130gals) and all params check out great. no algae except a bit of green slime on the rocks where there's minimal flow; that with the pale sps leads me to believe that my system is low nutirent. (how the hell do you test for something that's un-testable..lol) problem is that people say it works but nobody posts pics of before and after. 

hoping that the xtra special will add what's missing from the tank. if that doesn't work i'll take the vertex carbon offline.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Robert, i re did a new sps tank as display, i took reactor off line but will re install,
Check www.zeovit.com for the best sps tanks with pics etc.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, the zeovit forum has some unbelievable tanks on it and it's a great place to get advice. Good luck with the new sps tank on zeovit.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> see i've been feeding only reef roids twice a week,(and just flake and nori to fish) i do 20gallons waterchange a week (on 130gals) and all params check out great. no algae except a bit of green slime on the rocks where there's minimal flow; that with the pale sps leads me to believe that my system is low nutirent. (how the hell do you test for something that's un-testable..lol) problem is that people say it works but nobody posts pics of before and after.
> 
> hoping that the xtra special will add what's missing from the tank. if that doesn't work i'll take the vertex carbon offline.


Try to determine what your PO4 level is. The reason I advise this is because if you are always getting a zero reading, there is a good chance you are starving your corals. Aside from that, I would start feeding frozen food to your fish twice a week and see if that helps with the sps colouring. If it does, you would know for sure that you we're running your system too nutrient poor. I would add the frozen food before trying any supplements.

Regarding the vertex carbon-I run 30ml on a 60 gallon system and the water is good and clear for 3-4 weeks. That carbon is very strong.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in no way an expert, I try my best and I am constantly learning. This ZEOvit system certainly sounds great but I can't help but feel skeptical. The methodology of what to do and how to do it probably has a lot to do with the success of the tank and corals. It is regimented with a schedule like any other proven methods out there. No doubt the supplements are good but I'm sure there are other additives and potions that can be equally good. I have also seen plenty of tanks online that are as equally impressive and the owners aren't using ZEOvit.

Sorry if this sounds negative but to me the cost of running this system and the additives is too much for my budget.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

" I have also seen plenty of tanks online that are as equally impressive and the owners aren't using ZEOvit."

This is 100% true. As the old saying goes, "there's more than one way to skin a cat", and this really applies to keeping corals.
(Egad, what a brutal analogy)

I'll be running bio-pellets on my next tank, because they seem more forgiving than some other forms of carbon dosing,(if you take it slow and find just the right amount of pellets to run) and I'd also just like to try them. The tank after that I'll run on Zeovit, because I think I figured out where I went wrong the first time and would just like to give it another go. 

It certainly is a fascinating and challenging hobby, with a multitude of choices.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

For you Zeoheads check out the new Avast Marine "vibe" zeo reactor. 









http://reefbuilders.com/2013/10/17/avast-vibe/


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

rburns24 said:


> Try to determine what your PO4 level is. The reason I advise this is because if you are always getting a zero reading, there is a good chance you are starving your corals. Aside from that, I would start feeding frozen food to your fish twice a week and see if that helps with the sps colouring. If it does, you would know for sure that you we're running your system too nutrient poor. I would add the frozen food before trying any supplements.
> 
> Regarding the vertex carbon-I run 30ml on a 60 gallon system and the water is good and clear for 3-4 weeks. That carbon is very strong.


about a month ago i was trying to fatten up a powder blue tang, so i was feeding 1/2 a cube of mysis a day and coral colors were pretty good, much better than what they are now. the pbt died so i stopped feeding frozen, i think that all my signs lead toward a nutrient poor system; at the same time i didn't want to raise p04 and nitrates; i think i had a bit too much p04 before so i added gfo and polyp extention came back.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Do you know what your NO3 and PO4 usually run. Until you know that, it's going to be pretty hard to decide what you should do, in general.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

rburns24 said:


> Do you know what your NO3 and PO4 usually run. Until you know that, it's going to be pretty hard to decide what you should do, in general.


both keep testing at 0 for a while now, i'm going to take carbon off line for a week and test after.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea. Any time I ran into problems with Zeo, it was always because my system was too low nutrient, so rather than worrying about too much PO4 or NO3, I would be more concerned about starving the corals. It's very easy to do. You just have to have too little going in and too much going out.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

rburns24 said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Any time I ran into problems with Zeo, it was always because my system was too low nutrient, so rather than worrying about too much PO4 or NO3, I would be more concerned about starving the corals. It's very easy to do. You just have to have too little going in and too much going out.


i find with a sps tank there's that balance of how much you feed to how much P04 & NO3 you take out. i do only feed flake but i also soak it with vitachem and garlic (which doesn't really help much when the fish eat the flake) so i'm sure i need more without going overboard.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Putting in a little more without going overboard sounds good.


----------

